# Have to brag on Nyx so proud of him!



## Roman'sGirl1975 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yesterday was my son's graduation from high school. Since there was going to be a fairly large crowd there my husband and I decided to take Nyx; although, I am not big on working a green SDiT at big events like that. We started out up in the top of the gym at the school and Nyx was laying there on the floor at my feet like he knows to do. My son's fiance came over and told us that my son wanted us down on the floor so we moved down and Nyx still behaved really well only startling when the girl two rows in front of my son started screaming and yelling when her friends got called up to get their diplomas. Otherwise Nyx laid at my feet and relaxed. I dont think he liked the slick wooden floor though. He even alerted to my rising anxiety levels several times and went as far at one point to sit up and lean into my body nudging my arm with his head so that I could hug him. He did really well with the graduation and was commented on several times as we were leaving the gym. It could have gone different with him freaking out the moment we entered the school but he walked into the school like it was no big deal and settled pretty quickly. Wish I could have gotten a few pictures of him with my son but my sister wanted to rush off to the after party which ended up getting rained out. I say that Nyx did really well for his first major outing in that type of crowd. I'm so proud of my boy he's come so far in only 6 weeks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Outstanding!Good boy Nyx!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well Done Nyx!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great job Nyx!!!


----------

